# Topics > Related topics > Events >  World Economic Forum (WEF), Davos, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - weforum.org

youtube.com/WorldEconomicForum

facebook.com/worldeconomicforum

twitter.com/wef

linkedin.com/company/world-economic-forum

World Economic Forum on Wikipedia

Founder and Executive Chairman - Klaus Schwab

World Economic Forum Annual Meeting 2020 - January 20-24, 2020, Davos-Klosters, Switzerland

World Economic Forum Annual Meeting 2019 - January 22-25, 2019, Davos-Klosters, Switzerland

World Economic Forum Annual Meeting 2018 - January 23-26, 2018, Davos-Klosters, Switzerland

World Economic Forum Annual Meeting 2017 - January 17-20, 2017, Davos-Klosters, Switzerland

World Economic Forum Annual Meeting 2016 - January 20-23, 2016, Davos-Klosters, Switzerland

World Economic Forum Annual Meeting 2015 - January 21-24, 2015, Davos-Klosters, Switzerland

----------


## Airicist

The global risks report 2015 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> The 2015 edition of the Global Risks report completes a decade of highlighting the most significant long-term risks worldwide, drawing on the perspectives of experts and global
> decision-makers.

----------


## Airicist

Davos 2015 - A brave new world

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> How will advances in artificial intelligence, smart sensors and social technology change our lives?


"Robotics, AI in the spotlight at #WEF15 World Economic Forum"

by Hallie Siegel
January 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Davos 2015 - Issue Briefing: Artificial Intelligence 

Published on Feb 2, 2015




> World-leading experts provide a briefing and answer questions related to the latest developments in artificial intelligence.
> Speakers
> • Ken Goldberg, Professor, University of California, Berkeley, USA
> • Alison Gopnik, Professor of Psychology, University of California, Berkeley, USA
> Moderated by
> • Oliver Cann, Director, Media Relations, World Economic Forum.

----------


## Airicist

Designing robots as smart as babies | Alison Gopnik 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> Berkeley Psychologist, Alison Gopnik, says computers may be able to play chess or drive, but they’re still not as smart as a two-year-old. Gopnik that even the youngest babies learn from imitation and interaction, and are smarter than machines and most adults too.

----------


## Airicist

Power dynamics: Who controls the robots controls the future | Anthony Stenz 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> Manage and mentor robots from the comfort of your own home, while robots half a globe away slog it out in the trenches. That’s the messsage from Anthony Stenz, Carnegie Mellon University, USA. He says robots are fast, strong and accurate and the opportunities for future applications outweigh the risks.

----------


## Airicist

The Automated Economy | Illah R. Nourbakhsh 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> Put people ahead of profits and make robots that are not products, but raw materials for people to create a new society, says Illah Nourbaksh, from Carnegie Mellon University. He says we must use robots to dignify and empower people, but warns we may lose our identity if machines start to look more like us.

----------


## Airicist

Social Artificial Intelligence

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> We need a different kind of Artificial Intelligence, with social reasoning, says Justine Cassel from Carnegie Mellon University. She says studying people’s social interactions, goals and desires can help us build better robots.

----------


## Airicist

Talking to Machines | Pascale Fung 

Published on Mar 2, 2015




> Pascale Fung from Hong Kong University of Science and Technology, on talking to machines.

----------


## Airicist

The Neuroscience of Compassion

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Can training our brains help make the world a better place? Tania Singer from the Max Planck Institute for Human Cognitive and Brain Sciences thinks it can. She’s a social neuroscientist and psychologist who says the brain’s plasticity means it can be trained to make us less selfish and more compassionate. In this video for the World Economic Forum, Singer shows how our decision making is driven by a set of psychological motivations - from power to fear - that can be altered to help us make better decisions for society and for our health. Her research has also influenced the development of a new model of “caring economics” that hopes to work towards sustainability and global cooperation.
> 
> Watch Tania Singer’s presentation in the video above, or read key quotes below.
> 
> On the plasticity of the brain
> “The concept of plasticity is really the concept of changeability and trainability, not only of our brain but also of our immune system and stress system. So, I’m not just talking about the brain but the whole body. I’m presenting very fresh data about a one year longitudinal study."
> 
> “You’ve probably have heard the concept of mindfulness, about training the attention of your mind, stabilising your mind, becoming present in the moment. This is what we spend the first three months training in the module we call presence. So it’s really just getting your mind stable and developing introspective body awareness. Then there’s a module called Affect, and this is about emotions and it’s about training compassion, loving kindness, empathy and how to regulate emotion in the context of anger or stress. This is juxtaposed with perspective - a cognitive model that allows you to get a perspective on yourself and on others.”
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Extreme Robotics

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Robots are transforming our world and doing the jobs that humans can't do safely and efficiently, says Dr. William Whittaker in this video for the World Economic Forum. “Robots,” he says “have particular advantage where humans are limited from deep ocean pressure, the vacuum of space, radiation hazards.” Whittaker, who is principal scientist with the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, charts the rise of robots from the factory floor to lunar exploration.
> 
> Click on the video above or read key quotes below.
> 
> On early robots
> “When the work began some few decades ago, robotics was mostly science fiction and fantasy. That all changed very quickly on the occasion of a nuclear accident. We rose to create the robots that did the exploration, then the work and the clean up activities."
> 
> “These were a leap of technology at the time. They developed the rudiments of manipulation, combined that with driving machines, achieved the reliability and performed substantial work. Then really crossing a threshold, machines in all kinds of extreme environments and to add the beginnings of what you call intelligence today. This now matters every time we have a leaking gas well in the deep oceans, or it matters every time we lose a downed aeroplane. They’re working day to day, while we’re sitting here.”
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Future Computing: Brain-Based Chips

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> "Every ten to twenty minutes today we produce the same amount of data we produced over the past one hundred years. In the next ten years we’ll produce that in five seconds,” says Henry Markram in this video for the World Economic Forum. Markram, who is Professor of Neuroscience at Swiss Federal Institute of Technology (EPFL), describes the new era of brain inspired computer science that’s evolving to meet the big data challenge.
> 
> Watch the full video above or read key quotes below
> 
> On the data challenge
> “One of the biggest challenges is the volume of data we’re producing, and the next challenge is the speed at which we process the data. Every ten to twenty minutes today we produce the same amount of data we produced over the past one hundred years. In the next ten years we’ll produce that in five seconds.”
> 
> “What is absolutely clear to almost every technologist out there, is that we as humans can no longer read and digest this information. We need serious help. The essential help is in the form of algorithms. There are basically three kinds of algorithms that can go beyond the kind of algorithms that we used to use in the past. We need very sophisticated algorithms, and we need machines to help us build those sophisticated algorithms.”
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Future Computing: DNA Hard Drives | Nick Goldman 

Published on Mar 7, 2015




> Molecular Biologist Nick Goldman and his team at the European Bioinformatics Institute, have created a way to use DNA to store data. “All the information in the world could be encoded and stored in DNA, and it would fit in the back of a SUV,” says Nick Goldman in this video for the World Economic Forum. He explains why DNA is a stable, long term way to store digital information that might otherwise be lost.
> 
> Watch the video for the full talk or read key quotes below
> 
> On DNA as nature’s hard drive
> “DNA is the hard drive, the memory in every cell in every living organism that has the instructions for how to make that cell. It’s a chemical molecule, and is four different kinds of molecules that can be stuck together in a chain, and you can put those four in any order and if you read that back you have a sequence of characters. If you want to think of it like a digital code.”
> 
> “We have a big data revolution in genomics. Ten years ago the cost of sequencing a genome of one person or one living organism was about the same as the most expensive house in London. And ten years later, the cost of sequencing one genome was the price of a season ticket to Arsenal football club. The price is plummeting and scientists are doing more and more genome sequencing.”
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How to Build an Intelligent Machine | Bjorn Schuller

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> The secret to raising smart machines will be teaching them social and emotional intelligence, says Bjorn Schuller. The World Economic Forum Young Scientist, says future machines will learn like a child from its mother how to read emotions, sense moods, spot health conditions and be creative. “We’ll then need to ensure that we remain in control,” says Schuller, “so we know what these machines are thinking and doing.” 
> 
> Click on the link to watch the whole video, or read key quotes below. 
> 
> On cultivating machine intelligence 
> “An intelligent machine needs great perceptive abilities and great communicative skills. What does it actually takes for a machine to be intelligent? Let me highlight just three aspects: it needs to be able to learn from data, to achieve goals and ultimately reach brain-like, or maybe even beyond brain-like, intelligence.” 
> 
> “An example from the movies: you may know Johnny Five from Short Circuit movie. Johnny Five was going around and exploring the world by talking to a lot of humans, and constantly asking for more input from them. So he was interacting a lot with them, and cooperatively learning with humans about the world around him.”
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How to Build an Intelligent Machine | Michael Bronstein

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> “Our laptops, tablets, and smartphones will become precision instruments that will be able to measure three-dimensional objects in our environment”, says Michael Bronstein in this video for the World Economic Forum. The associate professor from the University of Lugano, Switzerland, says 3D sensors are key to future intelligent machines and will transform the way we interact with our computers. 
> 
> Click on the link for the full presentation, or read selected quotes below. 
> 
> On Making machines see
> “I would say that an intelligent machine should be able to sense the environment and be able to understand the environment it is found in. If we look at the sensorial information that our body is exposed to – that we perceive through our eyes, through our nose or our tongue or our skin – the majority of this information, over 90 percent actually comes from vision. It would make sense to equip an intelligent machine with the ability to see, and to understand the world around it.” 
> 
> “We humans, our visual system is very well developed. But it starts evolving from age zero as we are born. And we acquire the capability to analyze visual information way before we start walking or learn how to talk. It is so natural to us to analyze objects, that we are not fully aware of how complex this task is and what it takes for the brain to do this every second that we open our eyes.”
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How to Build an Intelligent Machine | Louis-Philippe Morency

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Can computers help diagnose depression? Louis-Philippe Morency, from Carnegie Mellon University, thinks they can. He’s been working at enabling machines to understand and analyze subtle human behavior that can betray sadness and happiness. In this video for the World Economic Forum, Morency introduces SimSensei - a virtual human platform specifically designed for healthcare support - and explains why he hopes future intelligent machines will work alongside doctors as colleagues.
> 
> Click on the video link for the full presentation, or read some quotes below.
> 
> On detecting subtle communication
> “Let's look at one of the most intelligent machines - the human. Us. And if you look at one of the most important factors of the development of humans, it is communication. Really early on we communicate our happiness, our surprise, even our sadness. We do it through our gesture. Communication is a core aspect between mother and child, and we develop these communication skills through all our life.”
> 
> “Communication is done through three main modalities. The three “Vs”: the verbal, the vocal and the visual. The first the first one is the verbal. When we communicate we decide on specific words; their meaning is important, but every word can have really subtle changes to it. Even a word like “okay”. This subtlety of human communication is so powerful, and makes communication efficient and meetings possible. The next “V” is the visual - so a lot of what we do is to my gestures, my facial expression, to my posture. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Global economic turmoil to dominate Davos discussions"
Business leaders and policymakers at the World Economic Forum will focus on Chinese downturn, a commodities rout and stock market turmoil

by Katie Allen
January 17, 2016

Article "Women to lose out in technology revolution as robotics threatens jobs, warns WEF"
Survey on future of working life predicts white collar and administrative roles to see the greatest job losses

by Jill Treanor
January 18, 2016

Article "Robots, new working ways to cost five million jobs by 2020, Davos study says"

by Ben Hirschler
January 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Davos 2016 - Issue Briefing: Infusing Emotional Intelligence into AI

Published on Jan 22, 2016




> Learn first-hand about how to endow artificial intelligence with emotional intelligence using social-interaction skills that are too often ignored in emerging technologies.
> 
> Justine Cassell, Associate Dean, Technology, Strategy and Impact, School of Computer Science, Carnegie Mellon University, USA
> Vanessa Evers, Professor of Human Media Interaction, University of Twente, Netherlands
> Maja Pantic, Professor of Affective and Behavioral Computing, Imperial College London, United Kingdom
> Moderated by
> Michael Hanley, Head of Digital Communications, Member of the
> Executive Committee, World Economic Forum

----------


## Airicist

Davos 2017 - Artificial Intelligence

Published on Jan 17, 2017




> As business opportunities for artificial intelligence multiply, how can industry leaders design the principles and technical standards into their products that benefit society as a whole? 
> 
> - Ron Gutman, Founder and Chief Executive Officer, HealthTap, USA
> - Joichi Ito, Director, Media Lab, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, USA
> - Satya Nadella, Chief Executive Officer, Microsoft Corporation, USA
> - Ginni Rometty, Chairman, President and Chief Executive Officer, IBM Corporation, USA
> 
> Moderated by
> - Robert F. Smith, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Vista Equity Partners, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "Responsive and Responsible Leadership given prominance at #WEF17 World Economic Forum"

by Alex Kirkpatrick
January 20, 2017

----------

